# Motorcycle and ATV consignments needed



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

We need more consignment machines! We sold two bikes last week so the time is here to put your ride on consignment if you want to sell it. I have people coming in quite a bit looking for atv's and street bikes. Want to sell yours? Hate the hassle of waiting for people who dont show up or the craigslist scammers? Bring it here and put it on consignment with us. We will advertise it and park it out front daily. High visibility location on Navy Blvd. I have been able to get exactly what the owner wanted out of their bike on every consignment we have sold. Drop by or give us a call and let us know how we can help you.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

You have Waverunners for sale?


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Dive1 said:


> You have Waverunners for sale?


I'm going to sell my Yamaha 1200SUV as soon as it warms up. It's a great machine and has an18 month nodule warranty on the engine still.


----------



## Dive1 (May 16, 2015)

I would be interested in waverunners. PM me when you decide to sell. I want to buy 2 by this Spring.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Dive1 said:


> You have Waverunners for sale?


No, we dont do anything with jet skis


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

I am looking for a good quality used trike, or spider (auto or semi transmission) for the wife if you cross paths with one...... Hope your doing well.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I have an 06 Bigdog K9 I've been thinking of selling. Bought new and has 9k miles on it.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

Realtor said:


> I am looking for a good quality used trike, or spider (auto or semi transmission) for the wife if you cross paths with one...... Hope your doing well.


I will keep an eye out for one. Doing good, just kinda tough not being able to do much. Wife says she has to keep an eye on me cause she knows I am hard headed and will probably start doing stuff I shouldnt be doing..


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

speckledcroaker said:


> Wirelessly posted
> 
> I have an 06 Bigdog K9 I've been thinking of selling. Bought new and has 9k miles on it.


Bring it on over, we will see if we can get it sold for ya. Having machines out there for sale also helps draw customers in for service work. The more bikes, and variety of bikes, the more people notice the shop. Tax refunds are coming in, now is a good time to start selling..

Right now I got a scooter and a dirt bike out front. Most people are not looking to buy those, they want street bikes.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Realtor said:


> I am looking for a good quality used trike, or spider (auto or semi transmission) for the wife if you cross paths with one...... Hope your doing well.


My uncle has a Goldwing with a conversion kit. I believe he wants around 5k, but don't quote me on it. I can put you in touch with him if you need me to.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

jspooney said:


> My uncle has a Goldwing with a conversion kit. I believe he wants around 5k, but don't quote me on it. I can put you in touch with him if you need me to.


A Goldwing trike for 5k? Thats a heck of a deal right there!


----------



## HarleyMan (Nov 5, 2015)

I have decided to sell my 2007 Harley Ultra Classic low mileage and extras, tried to call the number listed but no answer. Breeze, PM me and lets talk. Also have a LowRider Halmark, 7x12, dual axle enclosed motorcycle trailer to sell as well.


----------



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

HarleyMan said:


> I have decided to sell my 2007 Harley Ultra Classic low mileage and extras, tried to call the number listed but no answer. Breeze, PM me and lets talk. Also have a LowRider Halmark, 7x12, dual axle enclosed motorcycle trailer to sell as well.


You must have called when we had motorcycles running. Hard to hear anything when we have two of them running at the same time.. Sorry bout that. Sent you as pm.


----------

